# Day Before or After Sex, Wife is Gone



## Nissan (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm pretty good at noticing patterns. Here is a strange one that I have noticed with my wife.

Whenever we have sex during the week, she comes home late either the night before we have sex or the night after. Coming home late is like 8pm (work late, networking event, etc.). If we have sex on the weekend, she is gone running errands and what-not either the day before or the day after. It isn't true 100% of the time, but there is definitely a positive correlation. 

Could there be any valid reason for this behavior or is it just how schedules seem to work out?


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you go a week without sex? Does she ever come home late those weeks? 

Sooo, if you have a 2 day weekend she runs errands on Friday or Sunday if you have sex on Saturday....Saturday or Monday if sex is on Sunday?

The days she feels horny she stays closer to home....


----------



## Nissan (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, we go a week without sex. We're in our 40s, so that's probably not uncommon. Yes, she will still come home late one night during the week....sometimes two, but not often. Her staying close to home when she's horny is something that I didn't even think about....that might be it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

you must have some thought about why, you are hoping someone here brings it up.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

What is your fear that it means?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Does she avoid intimacy? I for one have emotionally checked out around times for sex (can't physically leave because I'm a homemaker). I fear rejection, triggering feelings from past trauma, etc. I've learned to push through it and therapy helps but I definately trend towards avoidance.

My best friend isn't all that into sex but she does *try* to take care of her husband. I could see her doing this because she thinks she's rewarding herself for her good deed for the week. He gets sex = she gets permission to leave the house.


----------

